# Synchroniser avec un PC (windows XP) ET un mac (Snow)



## miklgo (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de succomber à l'iPad (même si je devrai le revendre à Noel avec la probable V2), mais j'aurais besoin de savoir s'il me sera possible de synchroniser la bête avec mon iMac et un PC sous Windows XP. J'utiliserai en effet mon mac au quotidien, mais je ne dispose que d'un PC chez mes parents, où je suis à l'occasion.

La synchro entre deux bibliothèques iTunes sous deux OS différents est-elle possible ?

Je crois que MobileMe le permet, mais est-ce possible gratuitement ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Li@mst0rM (25 Août 2010)

Up, car j'ai la même question. Je risque d'avoir bientôt un Ipad et il sera entouré d'un PC et d'un Ibook, possibilité de synchro les deux environnements ?


----------



## ours_sage (22 Octobre 2010)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Up, car j'ai la même question. Je risque d'avoir bientôt un Ipad et il sera entouré d'un PC et d'un Ibook, possibilité de synchro les deux environnements ?




idem en attente de l'achat d'un ipad !


----------



## pinkipou (22 Octobre 2010)

On ne peut pas synchroniser à partir de 2 environnements.


----------



## kriso (28 Octobre 2010)

Il s'agit de synchroniser ou de partager une bibliothèque iTunes ?


----------



## clochelune (28 Octobre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> Il s'agit de synchroniser ou de partager une bibliothèque iTunes ?



car le partage de la biblitohèque iTunes est possible sur plusieurs ordinateurs, Apple et autres!
la syncro, là j'en sais rien!!

bonne journée


----------



## jbwawa (28 Octobre 2010)

Hello, vous pouvez partager votre bibliothèque via itunes. Par contre si c'est pour synchroniser l'ipad sur les 2 ordis, il existe une méthode pour "faire croire" à l'appareil que c'est le même. En effet, ipad, iphone et autres ne peuvent être synchronisés que sur un seul poste.

Il faut donc modifier 2 fichiers d'itunes du 2° en mettant le "numero d'identification" (un truc à 16 chiffres je crois) du 1er ordi. Ca suffit à tromper l'ipad...

Il ya une méthode sur internet ; il faut par contre un éditeur Hexa pour ouvrir l'un des deux fichiers (je crois que c'est dans le dossier itunes, musique)


----------

